# [ 2013 ] Maui



## linsj (Oct 13, 2013)

Realistically, do you get many Maui timeshares for exchanges?


----------



## oceanvps (Oct 13, 2013)

I got one this april past, i think we started searching 3 weeks out and got WKORV 2 bedroom for Worldmark points...... this exchange might have used up all the good karma owed to me for a very long time.  i guess it was easier because it was april and not february or march as well. 

I'm trying for an exchange for Feb 2014 using all my powers so we'll see.


----------



## oceanvps (Oct 16, 2013)

whoops sorry didn't realize this was dae specific...... igmore my previous message


----------



## silentg (Mar 28, 2015)

I have an OGS for Maui for June 2016 with DAE do you think our chances are good? We already have a week exchange with another TUG member and are trying to get another week to go a longer time.  We will be going regardless but fingers are crossed!
TerryC


----------



## eschjw (Mar 30, 2015)

*DAE and Maui*

I think your chances are good, if you can take the week before or after, and you don't need a two bedroom. Several resorts do show up for Maui online, but most of them are already taken by an OGS so they post as sold. Those that do hit the DAE online site as available rarely last past the Gold Advantage waiting period. Ka'anapali Beach Club seems to be available with some regularity. If you are a Gold Advantage member, your OGS would go to the front of the line.

I am a Gold Advantage member and a few months ago I found a Westin Ka'anapali Beach online for September 2015 and put it on hold for my nephew. It was for his honeymoon, but he could not use it.


----------

